# more hatched out



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

My new arrivals 3rd and 4th of june 2011

4 cayuga ducklings and 7 crested bali runners so far. 
some still in incubator


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

8 crested bali runner ducklings all together now out of 9 eggs and 4 cayuga ducklins out of 6 eggs
which all in all aint bad, pleased with the result.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww baby ducks are so cute, will you end up keeping them all?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

No wont be keeping any, 4 were sold before they even hatched out, and whatever dont sell from home i will take to poultry market.

My other half made me keep two out the last hatch as she liked them haha so cant have anymore.


----------



## fizavi (May 8, 2011)

i'm sooooooooo jealous.  they are sooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

aaawwww they are soooo sweet


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

yep they are sweet anyone of you want some i will do you a good deal


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww, so cute.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

arr they are soooo cute


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

beautiful little fluffys, i'd love to kiss them all hehe.


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww baby ducks are so cute, will you end up keeping them all?


heyyyyyyyyy i noticed you got rattys lol. i love rattys i got 5 males hehe.


----------

